# FS:200G 8Footer Complete Setup *Price Drop*



## beN

With the addition of another dog, Fish has taken the back seat for us. So here's what I have for sale.

1- 96x24x21 Acrylic Tank with 4 Lids
1- Beautiful Homemade Stand with 4 Doors
1- Canopy
1- Rena XP3 Packed full with Media
1- FX5 also Packed full with Media
2- Heaters
1- Powerhead
4- XLarge Pieces Of Driftwood
1- Air Stone & Pump Combo

Lots of plants, as for substrate its Purple 3M mixed with Black 3M. As for the lighting, i am using some older lights at the moment. They will also be included in the deal. *$900 For Everything. *


----------



## TCR

that is a spookum deal!!!!!.. good luck with your sale, are you getting out of fish completely?


----------



## davej

Must post price as per rules


> Rule 1
> 1) Must Include Price: Seller must include a price when listing items. You cannot be "open to best offer"


----------



## target

The price is there Dave. Just not in the title


----------



## beN

Please Read the thread carefully.

Thanks.

I am very familiar with the rules here.


----------



## beN

TCR said:


> that is a spookum deal!!!!!.. good luck with your sale, are you getting out of fish completely?


i think so, for a little while. It was fun while it lasted. But this pup is alot of work. Especially when you have 2. I feel like we live in a zoo sometimes.


----------



## joker1535

beN said:


> i think so, for a little while. It was fun while it lasted. But this pup is alot of work. Especially when you have 2. I feel like we live in a zoo sometimes.


Try a bunch of kids. I wish I was in a zoo sometimes 
Great deal by the way, I hope the sale goes smooth


----------



## monkE

wow great deal.. if xmas wasn't a month away i think i'd be really seriously looking into this! 

hopefully for me you still have it in a couple months when the finances all level out again


----------



## Hi Im Mike

Nice! My friend has the tank tank dimension. I was told it was 300g...But thinking back, 200g makes sence. Can you please post a few pix? Thanks!

Edit: I just did a quick calculation and it's 209.5g to be exact


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

its a great tank seen it in person


----------



## Diztrbd1

if I'm not mistaken, pix of it can be found here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...-tank-**new-pics-03-31-11**-11583/index3.html


----------



## bonsai dave

This a great price on a nice tank. I wish i had the room. Good Luck with the sale.


----------



## beN

yup John found the right thread. check it out for pics


----------



## JUICE

davej said:


> Must post price as per rules


lmao .....

good luck with sale buds ..


----------



## The Guy

Hey Ben: what are you doing with your 1 resident puffer fish?


----------



## Brisch

sorry Im slow sometimes, I posted on your tank journal. If you havent sold it by the new year Ill take it


----------



## beN

Clown Lover said:


> Hey Ben: what are you doing with your 1 resident puffer fish?


i am trying to sell her at the moment. If someone wanted her with the tank, then we could work out a deal.


----------



## beN

Brisch said:


> sorry Im slow sometimes, I posted on your tank journal. If you havent sold it by the new year Ill take it


no worries Brisch, if it hasn't sold by the new year, ill leave you a msg.


----------



## Elle

Awesome tank....too bad we can only fit a 6 or 7 footer on our stand.


----------



## beN

Elle said:


> Awesome tank....too bad we can only fit a 6 or 7 footer on our stand.


it comes with a stand ...


----------



## Elle

> it comes with a stand ...


...which we don't have room for. Haha, thought you had me there, didn't you!!! The stand in our basement is 21 feet long and takes two 7' tanks, so really no room for anything else.


----------



## monkE

Elle said:


> ...which we don't have room for. Haha, thought you had me there, didn't you!!! The stand in our basement is 21 feet long and takes two 7' tanks, so really no room for anything else.


wow... i want that


----------



## Elle

Yeah...now I just need to find another 180g acrylic...for cheap. I missed out on the 260g that was selling on here, darn it. 

Ben's setup is gorgeous, so here's a bump for a quick sale!


----------



## beN

pics up!!!!


----------



## gklaw

I need to send my wife on vacation with the kids and rearrange her scrapbooking room a bit


----------



## beN

dont worry i wont say anything haha..


----------



## Athomedad

How old is the tank / filters? How difficult is it to move?


----------



## beN

i dont know the actual age of the tank. the filters are less then a year old. its acrylic so its very light, sand has to come out first, which I will take responsibility of doing that. The stand comes apart in 2 sections. they are each a 4x2 stand. its rather easy.


----------



## beN

bump to the top..


----------



## beN

how about a friday night bump!


----------



## beN

still available...


----------



## Fishman21

pm sent to you


----------



## Fishman21

pm sent to you


----------



## beN

pm sent Fishman21


----------



## beN

a big 200Gallon Bump for Saturday.....


----------



## beN

ok ill make it more tempting. $900 FIRM for everything..


----------



## monkE

damnit Ben, it just looks sooooooooooo good


----------



## IceBlue

I can't fit it in my fish room. Whimpy fish room grrrrr.


----------



## beN

there's always the living room !


----------



## IceBlue

Tanks not aloud outside fish room.


----------



## beN

darn that sucks..it would also be a task to get it there to you.


----------



## jay_leask

beN said:


> darn that sucks..it would also be a task to get it there to you.


so you will ship  haha


----------



## beN

astronomical shipping charges...YIKES! hahah


----------



## beN

after xmas bump!


----------



## beN

tank is pending..


----------



## beN

Tank has been sold...now for the puffer!


----------



## Arcteryx

Ah congrats  Somebody scored a nice setup!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

hey there ben have you managed to sell this tank yet?


----------

